

An Introduction to Asynchronous Programming and Twisted - bentoner
http://krondo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/twisted-intro.html

======
gabrtv
First I'll admit I didn't finish reading what is a very, very comprehensive
post... had to skim through the end.

However, as someone who's intimately familiar with the challenges of both
learning and teaching Twisted, I can say that this really does get after the
core "mental model" that prevents most people from grokking Twisted.

Great structure, great diagrams, great code examples. Bravo!

------
sciurus
This is also available as a 124-page PDF at [http://krondo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/twisted-intro.p...](http://krondo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/twisted-intro.pdf)

------
jeff_5nines
Awesome! This is one of the most comprehensive tutorials I've ever seen. It
still never fails to amaze me what FOSS contributors offer to the public
domain. So I ask, how long did you work on preparing this and what percentage
was content oriented and what percentage was presentation oriented.

~~~
jdavisp3
Thanks very much. I worked on it on pretty steadily for about a year and a
half. Most of the work was figuring out what I thought would be the right
order to present things and how to explain the concepts. The content itself I
was already mostly familiar with, though Haskell was pretty new to me.

------
aurynn
Given I'm writing a talk about Twisted and event loops for KiwiPycon, this is
super useful. Thanks!

------
nvictor
gold! now that's what i'm talking about.

